# se servir d'un iMac G3 comme écran?



## lnb (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour
Je galère un peu avec le "vieux" iMac G3 de ma mère (c'est un 333Ghz de 1999).
je souhaiterai lui acheter un Mini Mac et me servir de son vieux G3 comme écran seulement .
Pour ça j'imagine qu'il faut une entrée Vidéo (enfin j'imagine) mais elle n'est pas capable de me dire s'il y en une (elle habite loin je ne peux pas aller vérifier).
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà effectué ce genre de chose? ça marche?
Je suis nul en Mac, étant habitué au PC depuis tout petit 
Et si je fais cet achat, pourra-t-elle transférer ses dossiers, (photos, textes etc) de son vieil appareil sur son Mini Mac?


----------



## quetzalk (27 Octobre 2005)

1) se servir de l'imac comme écran, a priori non (pas d'entrée vidéo, pas prévu pour...)
2) récupérer le contenu : oui, en démarrant le G3 en mode "target" (touche T enfoncée pendant le démarrage), après l'avoir relié par un cable firewire au nouvel ordi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

Je ne veux pas dire de bétises mais il me semble que le 333 Mhz, comme le 233 et le 266, n'a pas de port Firewire. A vérifier donc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

McGil a dit:
			
		

> pas de firewire sur mon imac...
> 
> 
> OOOOOOUPS CE N'EST PAS UN 366 MAIS 333 !



C'est confirmé : j'avais raison.


----------

